# What is the real world advantage of copper plated ammo?



## flw

I know it cost more but if cost was the same, what is the advantage to copper plated ammo ? 22LR specifically

Thanks


----------



## talldrink

Typically HV 22lr are plated and standard/subsonic are not. Just because its plated the cost isn't really a factor. Most cheap bulk packs are HV and plated except for CCI blazer while top shelf target ammo like Eley is lubed lead, standard velocity and pricey.

I've been _told _that the copper plating helps reduce barrel leading and acts as a lube, even though I've seen plated ammo with a wax coating. Personally, I think it's mostly cosmetic if doesn't act like I was told. I"ll let someone else verify.... Either way I don't lose any sleep worrying about it much.


----------



## zhurdan

talldrink said:


> I've been _told _that the copper plating helps reduce barrel leading and acts as a lube, even though I've seen plated ammo with a wax coating. Personally, I think it's mostly cosmetic if doesn't act like I was told. I"ll let someone else verify.... Either way I don't lose any sleep worrying about it much.


There's no* leading* per se from jacketed bullets. The residue left in the barrel is from the powder. If you ever get the chance, pick up a fired jacketed bullet from the range. You'll see that no lead is exposed to the barrel during firing.


----------



## flw

So is it correct that with plated bullet you should have a clean barrel for a longer period of time?


----------



## talldrink

zhurdan said:


> There's no* leading* per se from jacketed bullets. The residue left in the barrel is from the powder. If you ever get the chance, pick up a fired jacketed bullet from the range. You'll see that no lead is exposed to the barrel during firing.


Just to keep every thing straight, 22 lr bullets are not jacketed it is only a *very *thin copper wash. Yes, i agree with what your saying about a jacketed bullet. Yesterday I was checking out some of my 45acp JHPs that I fired.


----------



## talldrink

flw said:


> So is it correct that with plated bullet you should have a clean barrel for a longer period of time?


You will still have copper fouling. If you use a copper solvent your patches will come out blue.

When it comes to cleaning 22 rimfire, you'll come across two mind sets. Those who clean the bore every time they shoot and those who only clean the bore once accuracy starts to fall off. I clean my bolt and chambers every time, but leave the bore alone untill my groups open up. depending on my guns that might not be untill I shoot a few bricks worth of ammo or more.


----------

